# Taxation on Foreign Pension



## Oritana Linda

Hi!
Writing on behalf of my mother who is about to retire here in Puglia. 
In Sweden we are told that the pension tax should be deducted from her pension here in Italy, as this is where she is now a resident. 
Our local tax office in Italy says we need to go to the INPS office, which I find strange as she does not have an Italian pension. 
Other Swedes residing in Italy says it is deducted already in Sweden when they receive the money here.

With 3 options, I feel lost and thought that someone might know?

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## ruefguet

If she is becoming a resident of Italy then there will probably be an agreement between Sweden and Italy as to how the pension gets paid in Italy. I am sure you would be able to find further details on. Swedish government website.


----------



## ruefguet

Normally the pension of a EU citizen is paid in the country where they live. In this case Italy. Sweden will have an agreement with Italy on this. You should be able to find information on some Swedish government website as to how to go about it. Sorry I could not provide specific information.


----------



## ruefguet

I had problems with my PC so apologise for giving two answers as I thought the first one had not been uploaded.


----------



## Oritana Linda

ruefguet said:


> I had problems with my PC so apologise for giving two answers as I thought the first one had not been uploaded.


Hi there & thanks for your reply!

We also thought she'd be paying the tax here since that is how we escape our high taxes normally... 100's of Swedish retireés move to Spain for example to get more left in the wallet! However the one Swede I know here who collects pension from home says it is already deducted tax when he receives the money here in Italy. We are still getting different answers from every person we speak to at the Swedish tax office, a bit like Italy... 
The search for an answer continues, she doesn't reach retirment age until December so hopefully by then this will be solved! 

Happy Easter,
L


----------

